# Kane Season 2



## hawksport

Those that followed Kanes first year from collection until now will know for the last few months he has been left in his mews to moult. during which time he has changed from this










To this










He is now what is known as an intermewed eyass, intermewed meaning he was kept in a mews to moult rather than being released into the wild at the end of the season and eyass meaning he was taken and trained as young falcon. In following years he will be 2 times intermewed, 3 times intermewed ect ect but he will always be an eyass. He will continue to get lighter each year. He still has a few of his first year feathers around his shoulders to moult out but I'm impatient so he can moult those as he flies.
I've dropped his weight over the last week to 2lb 2oz and he will probably have to get down to 2lb to fly free
Day 1. I picked him up, hooded and weighed him. Took him down to the training field and took his hood off. He wasn't very impressed at being in new surroundings but managed to eat his chick on the fist rather nervously and then panicked and baited off so I hooded him and bought him home.


----------



## dobermummy

I cant believe the change in him, he is :001_wub: and i cant wait to see him fly again


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Hes even more stunning, Hard to believe its been a year already since you got him.


----------



## hawksport

dobermummy said:


> I cant believe the change in him, he is :001_wub: and i cant wait to see him fly again


He should be flying free by next weekend, all he needs is a reminder of what he learnt last year


----------



## hawksport

Day 2
Kane messed about so much in the mews we didn't even get out


----------



## Amy-manycats

Fab, he looks stunning, I can understand your impatience.


----------



## BeagleOesx

Wow how he has changed. His markings are gorgeous and love his slimline, sleek body now.

How long does it take them to get used to the hood? Without wanting to show my ignorance too much  why do you keep him in a mews, is it to help him keep some independence or is it just better for them? Hope you don't mind me asking but I am always intrigued by birds of prey and love to see them.


----------



## x PIXIE x

The difference between the pictures is amazing. I think he looks beautiful this season 

i cant help but think of Dr Who when he regenerates  

i really do love the striped markings though. And I'd be impatient too  altjoygh its frustrating it must be strange after nearly half a year in his mews. hes probably a bit unsure. Im sure he'll be up and flying soon giving you a scare when he goes out of sight 

can't wait for season two updates


----------



## hawksport

BeagleOesx said:


> Wow how he has changed. His markings are gorgeous and love his slimline, sleek body now.
> 
> How long does it take them to get used to the hood? Without wanting to show my ignorance too much  why do you keep him in a mews, is it to help him keep some independence or is it just better for them? Hope you don't mind me asking but I am always intrigued by birds of prey and love to see them.


Hood training only takes a couple of days 
They are kept in a mews through spring and summer because
They will grow better quality feathers while they are at a weight which they would either fly off or sit in a tree for hours ignoring you
The most important part of hunting wild game is conservation so quarry should be left in peace to breed. That's not really an issue withdemonstration and lure birds but a hunting bird will soon realise that baby rabbits and nests of chicks are easy meals 
Heavy ground cover and trees with leaves on made finding a lost bird difficult before telemetry was available


----------



## dobermummy

hawksport said:


> Day 2
> Kane messed about so much in the mews we didn't even get out


You should of called him Dylan :lol:

I hope he is better for you today and you actually get out with him


----------



## hawksport

Day 3
Today was the same as yesterday. The warm weather is helping him hold his weight but we should still be on track for free flight at the weekend.


----------



## vixtory

I'd just like to say I have really enjoyed reading this and the last thread you did.. very interesting reading, and your bird is amazing! Looking forward to coming back daily and follow your posts x


----------



## dobermummy

hawksport said:


> Day 3
> Today was the same as yesterday. The warm weather is helping him hold his weight but we should still be on track for free flight at the weekend.


how much weight does he still need to drop?


----------



## Pioneer

Sorry mate, just saw this! 

Good luck with this weekend too! Let us know how it goes


----------



## hawksport

Day 4. I didn't get time to do anything

Day 5. I just did some hood training in the aviary. Kane has never been as good as I would like with his hood and while he still doesn't trust me is the best time to get it righ

Day 4. Kane hit his magic weight of 1lb 15 1/2 and started jumping to the fist in the field

Day 5. Kane finished the day flying about 6 ft to the lure and then stepping back up to the fist

I will try and get todays update on later but freeflying now looks like being tuesday


----------



## hawksport

dobermummy said:


> how much weight does he still need to drop?


That is something you never really know but I expected it to be around 2lb and was 1/q2 an ounce out. I will expect him to finish this season at around 2lb 2 oz


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Its been really interesting following Kane and seeing how its all done, Ive watched many a falconry display and always wondered how do they do that.
Really is awe inspiring watching them and absolutely fantastic to watch.


----------



## hawksport

Day 6. For the first time kane was pleased to see me when I went to pick him up today. I think he has remembered he has to go out to eat. He weighed 1lb15 3/8 and finished the day flying about 30 feet to the lure thrown onto the ground


----------



## Pioneer

That's great progress mate. 

Been a bad day for me, mine went AWOL, spent 5hours looking for her till night, in the rain. Telemetry signal went faint quite a bit and she was constantly on the move which didn't help. 

My first bird to do that, did everything as per usual, but it's the luck of the day I guess. Gonna go out again tomorrow to look for her in the morning...


----------



## x PIXIE x

Pioneer said:


> That's great progress mate.
> 
> Been a bad day for me, mine went AWOL, spent 5hours looking for her till night, in the rain. Telemetry signal went faint quite a bit and she was constantly on the move which didn't help.
> 
> My first bird to do that, did everything as per usual, but it's the luck of the day I guess. Gonna go out again tomorrow to look for her in the morning...


Oh no! 
I hope you can get a strong signal tomorrow and you find her. Owning beagles i agree that moment when they go out of sight is terrifying with a bird it is 10x worse. keep us updated. good luck


----------



## dobermummy

Pioneer said:


> That's great progress mate.
> 
> Been a bad day for me, mine went AWOL, spent 5hours looking for her till night, in the rain. Telemetry signal went faint quite a bit and she was constantly on the move which didn't help.
> 
> My first bird to do that, did everything as per usual, but it's the luck of the day I guess. Gonna go out again tomorrow to look for her in the morning...


I hope you manage to get a strong signal and find her in the morning. Hopefully she is hiding out the rain somewhere and will be easy to find when she is hungry tomorrow.

Are you a member of any bop forums or know other bop people who could look for her with their reciever to help?

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Pioneer

Thank you all for your kind words. Nope, just a member here I'm afraid. Other forums get heated so have steered clear of them...

Hopefully will have better luck tomorrow...


----------



## hawksport

Bad luck. I would get out now and try and get her location before she moves at dawn


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Pioneer said:


> That's great progress mate.
> 
> Been a bad day for me, mine went AWOL, spent 5hours looking for her till night, in the rain. Telemetry signal went faint quite a bit and she was constantly on the move which didn't help.
> 
> My first bird to do that, did everything as per usual, but it's the luck of the day I guess. Gonna go out again tomorrow to look for her in the morning...


Must be a terrible feeling really hope you get a good signal and find her OK tomorrow.


----------



## hawksport

Any luck tracking your falcon down?
Day 7. Kane iis flying the full length of the creance an catching the lure in the air. Tomorrow I will check he can remember to turn if he misses it


----------



## Pioneer

Spent the entire day, was out again at 4am to track, the signal was totally gone which was weird. It makes me fear the worst but, truth is after the last 2 days I've had, especially through fields and forests, especially being why I have a gun (must have given 10 explanations today).

She's gone and no way is anyone likely to hand back a white GS, much as I wish...

Kind of makes me wish I had stuck with the Saker. She was so loyal and always stayed close. Blame myself for misreading things perhaps. But a lot of falconers go through this. So lesson learning phase right now...

Good to hear of Kane's progress mate. If I can offer any advice, take longer to be sure if you have to! 

Also in your opinion, are Sakers more loyal than GS's? Or am
I just being overly biased after my experience lol


----------



## x PIXIE x

So sorry to hear that 

Keep looking if you can and try to get onto a specialist forum for suppirt someone in your area may be able to lend a hand. I am sure HS will have some good advice for you


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Pioneer said:


> Spent the entire day, was out again at 4am to track, the signal was totally gone which was weird. It makes me fear the worst but, truth is after the last 2 days I've had, especially through fields and forests, especially being why I have a gun (must have given 10 explanations today).
> 
> She's gone and no way is anyone likely to hand back a white GS, much as I wish...
> 
> Kind of makes me wish I had stuck with the Saker. She was so loyal and always stayed close. Blame myself for misreading things perhaps. But a lot of falconers go through this. So lesson learning phase right now...
> 
> Good to hear of Kane's progress mate. If I can offer any advice, take longer to be sure if you have to!
> 
> Also in your opinion, are Sakers more loyal than GS's? Or am
> I just being overly biased after my experience lol


So sorry you havent found her, but maybe dont give up one was rounded up in the local park a couple of years ago after a dog walker spotted it and the park keepers managed to get it and that was returned to her owner so you never know.


----------



## Pioneer

Thank you for your lovely words of support. I've let local falconers know, and the relevant groups. Really hope I get her back...

Hawksport so sorry I've hijacked your thread with this mate, thanks for your advice and patience


----------



## dobermummy

Pioneer said:


> Thank you for your lovely words of support. I've let local falconers know, and the relevant groups. Really hope I get her back...
> 
> Hawksport so sorry I've hijacked your thread with this mate, thanks for your advice and patience


Im sorry you had no luck today finding her, will you be out looking for her again tomorrow? Hopefully she is found and you get her back soon.


----------



## hawksport

2 days isn't that long for a fallcon to be out. I know how hopeless it seems when you can't get a signal but all you need is one blip on the receiver and you are halfway there. There's only one thing that's going to find her and that's legwork, get to all the high points and scan from there. Start where she was last seen and work outwards in circles


----------



## dobermummy

Pioneer said:


> Thank you for your lovely words of support. I've let local falconers know, and the relevant groups. Really hope I get her back...


Could other local falconers help search for her with their receivers? The more people the better


----------



## hawksport

dobermummy said:


> Could other local falconers help search for her with their receivers? The more people the better


I would get on the International Falconry Forum and make a lost post. I know people can get a bit harsh on there whhen birds are lost with leashes and swivels attached or with no telemetry but I've never seen them be anything but helpfull when a bird is missing with a transmiter
If Pioneer doesn't want to make the post I don't mind making it if he gives me the last location and frequency. The only thing that matters now is getting this falcon back safe


----------



## hawksport

Large pale falcon possibly gyr/saker spotted near Heathrow yesterday
Sighted Large Falcon - Falconry Forum (IFF)


----------



## dobermummy

hawksport said:


> Large pale falcon possibly gyr/saker spotted near Heathrow yesterday
> Sighted Large Falcon - Falconry Forum (IFF)


I hope she is found safe and home soon


----------



## Pioneer

Mate I'm desperate so happy to try anything to get her back. It's 434.25mhz transmitter. Got a cousin of mine on IFF to mention that too. 

With the transmitter on final phase (one bleep every 2/3secs) it's all or nothing now. I hope she's safe and comes within range, even out since dawn again today &#128542;


----------



## dobermummy

Pioneer said:


> Mate I'm desperate so happy to try anything to get her back. It's 434.25mhz transmitter. Got a cousin of mine on IFF to mention that too.
> 
> With the transmitter on final phase (one bleep every 2/3secs) it's all or nothing now. I hope she's safe and comes within range, even out since dawn again today 😞


Any news?

...........


----------



## hawksport

Day 8. Rain and wind stopped play on Monday
Day 9. Today I checkked he has remembered to turn when he misses the lure. Tomorrow I will fly him to the lure once for a good reward and Thursday he will go free


----------



## dobermummy

hawksport said:


> Day 8. Rain and wind stopped play on Monday
> Day 9. Today I checkked he has remembered to turn when he misses the lure. Tomorrow I will fly him to the lure once for a good reward and Thursday he will go free


its so exciting, i bet you cant wait to free fly him again  i will be waiting anxiously on thursday to hear how it went and that he came back


----------



## hawksport

Some pics from today


----------



## dobermummy

He is stunning and looks really light in them photos. :001_wub:


----------



## emzybabe

beautiful photos, I have never considered or really every thought of keeping a bird of pray. You have shown me how much hard work but how rewarding this must be.


----------



## tattoogirl73

great pics, hawksport. i love watching birds of prey. about 600 of my holiday photos when i went in may were of bop  think we went to about four different displays during the week.


----------



## Pioneer

Fantastic pics mate, awesome progress despite the weather!

The search is finally called off, signal died so was totally blinded as to what to do next. Headed to last suspected sighting but failure, though am so grateful to a friend who came out and helped me. God bless him and his family. 

Thank you for everyone's fantastic words of support and advice and you Hawksport, your experience and words of wisdom helped a lot mate. The leg work in itself taught me so much about telemetry tracking and limitations of the 434 frequency! What frequency do you use mate and which telemetry has worked best for you? I used Marshall btw


----------



## hawksport

I use 173 mhz. A TRX3S reciever and an RM20 transmititer from Falconry Electrronics. The transmiter gives me around 20 days tracking. I practice a lot with it, a telemetry signal can be very confusing at times


----------



## dobermummy

Pioneer said:


> Fantastic pics mate, awesome progress despite the weather!
> 
> The search is finally called off, signal died so was totally blinded as to what to do next. Headed to last suspected sighting but failure, though am so grateful to a friend who came out and helped me. God bless him and his family.
> 
> Thank you for everyone's fantastic words of support and advice and you Hawksport, your experience and words of wisdom helped a lot mate. The leg work in itself taught me so much about telemetry tracking and limitations of the 434 frequency! What frequency do you use mate and which telemetry has worked best for you? I used Marshall btw


Dont give up yet, its only been 5 days. Im guessing you have put posters, leaflets, etc up and about and contacted police, rspca, wildlife rescues so someone might spot your bird and / or capture her and let one of these authorities know.


----------



## BeagleOesx

hawksport said:


> Some pics from today


Wow, he's looking good. He is a very impressive looking chappie. Love that last pic and it shows his size really well.


----------



## Pioneer

hawksport said:


> I use 173 mhz. A TRX3S reciever and an RM20 transmititer from Falconry Electrronics. The transmiter gives me around 20 days tracking. I practice a lot with it, a telemetry signal can be very confusing at times


That's a good set. I'm definitely going for an RM20 next. I'm wondering whether the 434mhz signal and short yagi set on my marshall is even equipped to deal with long wings.

Went out again lastnight, absolutely no signal now whatsoever.

Kane's progress looks fantastic mate. His stamina will vastly improve per session at this stage. Flying free in no time!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Pioneer said:


> That's a good set. I'm definitely going for an RM20 next. I'm wondering whether the 434mhz signal and short yagi set on my marshall is even equipped to deal with long wings.
> 
> Went out again lastnight, absolutely no signal now whatsoever.
> 
> Kane's progress looks fantastic mate. His stamina will vastly improve per session at this stage. Flying free in no time!!


Sorry there is no signal and still no reports. Must be an awful feeling.


----------



## hawksport

Day 10. Rain stopped play Wednesday

Day 11. Today was a bit windy for Kanes first day free. After putting a fresh battery in his transmitter and leaving just his flying jesses on I put him on a perch and walked away. Then I swung his lure out and whistled. He looked around and came for the lure then turned into the wind and gained some height before turning back and catching the lure
The second flight he went out of sight for what seemed like forever before comming back over the tops of the trees and folding his wings up made a nice stoop to the lure


----------



## Sled dog hotel

hawksport said:


> Day 10. Rain stopped play Wednesday
> 
> Day 11. Today was a bit windy for Kanes first day free. After putting a fresh battery in his transmitter and leaving just his flying jesses on I put him on a perch and walked away. Then I swung his lure out and whistled. He looked around and came for the lure then turned into the wind and gained some height before turning back and catching the lure
> The second flight he went out of sight for what seemed like forever before comming back over the tops of the trees and folding his wings up made a nice stoop to the lure


Was watching the one show last night dont know if you saw it? it was about G force and the G forces animals and especially peregrines tolerate when they fly and how humans cant tolerate nowhere near the same. It was an hour long programe and I think it was towards the end of the second half, it was the Mile Dilger feature the wild life guy. Its on I player if you missed it.

BBC One - The One Show, The One Show Roadshow

Will mean you have to wade through a lot of dross though to get to it.


----------



## hawksport

Kane wandered off yesterday. After a couple of hours tracking I found him 2 towns away. I'm not sure if its a weight issue or if I pushed him to far before he is fully commited to the lure and confident he will catch it. For the next few days I'm going to do single flights, letting him catch the lure first time for a good reward. The will put his weight up a bit and should improve his commitment and confidence, then I can start building up the number of passes again


----------



## dobermummy

hawksport said:


> Kane wandered off yesterday. After a couple of hours tracking I found him 2 towns away. I'm not sure if its a weight issue or if I pushed him to far before he is fully commited to the lure and confident he will catch it. For the next few days I'm going to do single flights, letting him catch the lure first time for a good reward. The will put his weight up a bit and should improve his commitment and confidence, then I can start building up the number of passes again


Im glad you managed to find him and it didnt take too long to track him. did he come straight to the lure when you found him?


----------



## hawksport

dobermummy said:


> Im glad you managed to find him and it didnt take too long to track him. did he come straight to the lure when you found him?


Yeah he came back as soon as he saw me


----------



## Amy-manycats

Scary losing him! Good luck today. Will putting his weight up put him off flying away, or just of flying? I understand you will need to reward him. 

Sorry more questions, now he is "working" does he only eat as a reward, ie no meals for free?


----------



## hawksport

Amy-manycats said:


> Scary losing him! Good luck today. Will putting his weight up put him off flying away, or just of flying? I understand you will need to reward him.
> 
> Sorry more questions, now he is "working" does he only eat as a reward, ie no meals for free?


Being a bit under weight can have a similar effect as being a bit over weight. An over weight falcon will wander off because its not interested in catching the lure, an uunder weight one can wander off because it wants to kill something. Putting his weight up a little might mean a day messing around getting him back, taking his weight down could mean a very sick bird if he is already too low. I'm fairly sure I have pushed him too fast and made the lure too hard for him too soon and he has decided it might be easier to go and catch a crow
He had a day off today but most days he will have to work for his meal and as his fitness and confidence grows he will have to work harder and harder. As he works harder he will be fed more and more and put weight on as he builds muscle. By november he will be eating double what he needs now because of the amount of exercise he will be getting


----------



## Pioneer

Oh mate so glad to hear you caught up with him after his wondering. It sounds like you've got the reasons covered. They can be predictable birds!

Recently got a signal again, been tracking last 3 days 8hrs, 5hrs, and 7hrs each respective day. She seems to be flying off, even if I get there just before dawn which is weird and frustrating. 400miles racked up in car miles just following her. No luck, but God have I learnt so much more about telemetry tracking, triangulation etc. I'm gonna regularly practice every month now. 

I've seen ads for GPS tracking birds which is instant info about birds positions. It sounds so much simpler!!!

Any more pix close up of Kane?


----------



## hawksport

Kane seems to be back on track


----------



## hawksport

Kane went for a wander for about 40 mins before comming back nice and high for his dinner


----------



## hawksport

I've not updated for a while because there's not much to say. Kane has remembered he has to gain hieght to find me when he wanders off and I haven't had to go looking for him for a while. His weight has gone back up to what he finished at last season and his fitness and commitment is improving daily.
I took him onto a hill today and just left him to play in the updraughts for about 40 minutes untill it started to rain

Rubbish pic but the best i could get on my phone


----------



## BeagleOesx

Wow, that's amazing to see him in flight. I thought Merlin (our African Grey) looked big when flying around my room (he's like a sparrow compared to Kane lol) but Kane takes the biscuit - he's massive  Until you see them in flight like that I don't think you appreciate fully just how big their wing span is.


----------



## hawksport

BeagleOesx said:


> Wow, that's amazing to see him in flight. I thought Merlin (our African Grey) looked big when flying around my room (he's like a sparrow compared to Kane lol) but Kane takes the biscuit - he's massive  Until you see them in flight like that I don't think you appreciate fully just how big their wing span is.


He's a big falcon. I couldnt say what his wing span is, I don't really se it close up very often

Playing in the wind today

VID 20120926 00002 - YouTube


----------



## hawksport

Kane was 3/4 ounce overweight today. I should of left him until later in the day so he could lose a bit before flying but I couldn't rely on the weather holding. His weight coupled wth flying him in a new place he hasn't been to before made him difficult. He came into the lure ok but just kept striking it and flying past instead of binding to it. I left him to fly around for an hour and work an appetite up following his movements with the telemetry to make sure he didn't wander too far and that did the trick.


----------



## joshp1986

Your birds are beautifull and i really enjoyed watching your your youtube videos.Iv always been fascinated by falconry although i hear its a very difficult thing to get into.


----------



## hawksport

joshp1986 said:


> Your birds are beautifull and i really enjoyed watching your your youtube videos.Iv always been fascinated by falconry although i hear its a very difficult thing to get into.


If any thing it's too easy to get into now. There are lots of people killing and losing bops because they have started before they know the basics


----------



## Marc55Mo

I can understand your impatience.


----------



## hawksport

I hope you understand me banning you


----------



## joshp1986

hawksport said:


> If any thing it's too easy to get into now. There are lots of people killing and losing bops because they have started before they know the basics


Thats a shame.I read somewhere you had to do a 2 year apprenticeship under a licensed/experienced falconer before your aloud to own a bop legally.


----------



## hawksport

joshp1986 said:


> Thats a shame.I read somewhere you had to do a 2 year apprenticeship under a licensed/experienced falconer before your aloud to own a bop legally.


In America you have to do an apprenticeship, pass a test and have your housing and equipment checked, then you are allowed certain species before you progress onto others. In the UK you just find someone who doesn't care who they sell to and buy whatever you like. You could buy a Golden eagle today perfectly legally if you could find someone willing to sell one to you. Shocking


----------



## joshp1986

Thats terrible.I had no idea you could keep aa Golden Eagle as its on the endangered species list and is protected by the International Migratory Bird Treaty Act.Just out of curiosity how much would somebody be likely to pay for a bird like that ?.


----------



## hawksport

There are lots of captive bred endagered species used in falconry. That's good because if ever a species need a reintroduction programme there would be people willing to help out. The female of the pair of Goshawks in the New Forest that is on the RSPB webcam is an ex falconry bird that was lost and it's owner agrred to leave it wild when it was found and had paired with a male. 
As far as I know a Goldie will go for around £5000. Breeders have been very careful where they go so far. I was sat in a kitchen with some pulling at my boot laces not so long ago.
On the other end of the scale Harris hawks have become the avian Staffie with too many being bred and a lot of breeders not caring where they go


----------



## joshp1986

Thats a lot of money but i guess its worth it they are amazing birds.I love the Goldies but the the Harpy eagles are my favourites.Iv seen a lot of videos on youtube of guys flying them in South America and they are incredile to watch they are huge lol .


----------



## hawksport

Kane is missing
I spent the first 2 hours tracking a signal only to find someone elses bird, once that transmitter was turned off I never had another signal in 9 hours driving around all the high points. Will be back out first light searching


----------



## Amy-manycats

:scared: Oh bgr - Hope you have more joy in the morning. :frown:


----------



## hawksport

He's back safe and well.


----------



## x PIXIE x

hawksport said:


> He's back safe and well.


 You have proven why it is important to not give up even if the signal is lost. You spent over 9 hours yesterday looking for him and was out at the crack of dawn searching again. No matter how fruitless the search seemed you carried on and should be so proud as your committment to Kane and knowledge of falconry shows in all your posts and your dedication over the last 24 hours. Now get some rest and start again tomorrow. Well done on finding the beautiful little guy


----------



## Amy-manycats

Phew, I was worried about opening this thread.

Blimey all animals do put us through the mill, don't they!


----------



## dobermummy

How was kane when you found him?


----------



## tattoogirl73

glad to see you found him. how long will you leave it before you let him loose again?


----------



## hawksport

x PIXIE x said:


> You have proven why it is important to not give up even if the signal is lost. You spent over 9 hours yesterday looking for him and was out at the crack of dawn searching again. No matter how fruitless the search seemed you carried on and should be so proud as your committment to Kane and knowledge of falconry shows in all your posts and your dedication over the last 24 hours. Now get some rest and start again tomorrow. Well done on finding the beautiful little guy


Everything else I've flown has just been for learning the art ready for the day I could fly this falcon. If I hadn't found him I don't think I would of ever flown anything again. I've had a hawk killed in the field but this was the time Ive ever thought I might not see a bird again


----------



## hawksport

Amy-manycats said:


> Phew, I was worried about opening this thread.
> 
> Blimey all animals do put us through the mill, don't they!


They do but the highs make it worth while


----------



## hawksport

dobermummy said:


> How was kane when you found him?


He was fine. It was me that had been running round everywhere and losing sleep


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Just caught up and realised Kane went awol, so glad you found him and he is back safe and sound. What a worry, hopefully you can now catch up on missed sleep.


----------



## hawksport

tattoogirl73 said:


> glad to see you found him. how long will you leave it before you let him loose again?


I think he made a kill while he was out so he will have a day off Monday to get his weight right and be back out Tuesday all being well


----------



## Tigerneko

ahh, i'm so glad he's home safe and well, was thinking of you!

How did you manage to locate/catch him? I wouldn't know where to start


----------



## hawksport

Everytime you let a falcon go there's a chance that things will go wrong but on Saturday everything that could go wrong did
I got to our usual flying place to find someone kite training some Peregrines. There was a good chance of an eagle being at what would of been my second choice. So I ended up at my third choice of places.
Kane set off as normal and went over to a line of trees the wind was hitting to get some lift. As he went over the trees a crow came out and of he went, no problem so far. I got the telemetry out. got a good strong signal straight away and headed in the general direction across the fields. Two hours later i had a bad feeling when I arrived at the falconry center and my reciever was telling me I was right next to my falcon. The owner confirmed my fear when he told me he had a transmitter on. he turned his off and the signal stopped. That was the first 2 valuable hours wasted. By now he could be anywhere
I then spent until around midnight driving to all the high points and bridges to scan around and got nothing. By then I was begining to think the transmitter may have failed and he may not be far from where I had lost him so. I went home to post a thread asking for people to have a scan around for me, reported him missing to the Independent Bird Register and to get some sleep. Sunday morning I was back where we started, swinging his lure and expecting him to appear. A couple of hours later with the pidgeons and crows sat happily in the stubble I knew it wasn't going to happen.
Back home for coffee and a look at Google Earth to see if I had missed any high points I could scan from but I had done all the local ones. 
The only thing to do was start again knowing that after 12 hours continuous use the transmitter would had switched to battery saving mode and slowed the pulse cycle down making things even more difficult.
A the first point I scanned from I thought I could hear a faint signal to the north up the M1. At the next high point north I had a definate but week signal to the east but still wasn't sure it was him because there are all sorts of things on the same frequency. At the next high point east I had a full signal to the south. This put him either on a housing estate or a field it backed onto on the other side of a dual carriageway. I decided to try to lure him in and spent a while swinging his lure but that didnt work so i went for another drive and followed a footpath onto the field. As soon as I walked got onto the field Kane came flying over to me. I wasn't ready for him and he circled above while I got his lure from my bag. I threw it out and he landed on it just as a jogger appeared at the gate. I asked him to give me a minute to pick Kane up and he waited but the one behind him had earphones on and ran straight past spooking Kane. He did a quick circle of the field and came back down and finishing his meal as though nothing had happened


----------



## x PIXIE x

hawksport said:


> Everytime you let a falcon go there's a chance that things will go wrong but on Saturday everything that could go wrong did
> I got to our usual flying place to find someone kite training some Peregrines. There was a good chance of an eagle being at what would of been my second choice. So I ended up at my third choice of places.
> Kane set off as normal and went over to a line of trees the wind was hitting to get some lift. As he went over the trees a crow came out and of he went, no problem so far. I got the telemetry out. got a good strong signal straight away and headed in the general direction across the fields. Two hours later i had a bad feeling when I arrived at the falconry center and my reciever was telling me I was right next to my falcon. The owner confirmed my fear when he told me he had a transmitter on. he turned his off and the signal stopped. That was the first 2 valuable hours wasted. By now he could be anywhere
> I then spent until around midnight driving to all the high points and bridges to scan around and got nothing. By then I was begining to think the transmitter may have failed and he may not be far from where I had lost him so. I went home to post a thread asking for people to have a scan around for me, reported him missing to the Independent Bird Register and to get some sleep. Sunday morning I was back where we started, swinging his lure and expecting him to appear. A couple of hours later with the pidgeons and crows sat happily in the stubble I knew it wasn't going to happen.
> Back home for coffee and a look at Google Earth to see if I had missed any high points I could scan from but I had done all the local ones.
> The only thing to do was start again knowing that after 12 hours continuous use the transmitter would had switched to battery saving mode and slowed the pulse cycle down making things even more difficult.
> A the first point I scanned from I thought I could hear a faint signal to the north up the M1. At the next high point north I had a definate but week signal to the east but still wasn't sure it was him because there are all sorts of things on the same frequency. At the next high point east I had a full signal to the south. This put him either on a housing estate or a field it backed onto on the other side of a dual carriageway. I decided to try to lure him in and spent a while swinging his lure but that didnt work so i went for another drive and followed a footpath onto the field. As soon as I walked got onto the field Kane came flying over to me. I wasn't ready for him and he circled above while I got his lure from my bag. I threw it out and he landed on it just as a jogger appeared at the gate. I asked him to give me a minute to pick Kane up and he waited but the one behind him had earphones on and ran straight past spooking Kane. He did a quick circle of the field and came back down and finishing his meal as though nothing had happened


like i said your dedication to kane and the hobby is clear from your post. the effort and determination paid off in the end. its very clear also that kane was also keen to find you and was probably as happy as you were to see him... although probably not half as stressed and sleep deprived 

You both have a pretty awesome relationship although its easy to see who wears the trousers hes got you well trained hasnt he  

so pleased you got him back it was a horrible 24 hours waiting for news i hate to think what you were feeling when you went home last night.


----------



## hawksport

Kane was back on weight again so we went flying today


----------



## Pioneer

Mate just managed to get round to reading this, really feel for what you went through trying to track her. Especially covering all bases with high point triangulation. Good on you for locating him!!

Mine kept shooting off every day, and ne'er stayed same place for longer than a few hours so your loss of first two crucial hours was still recovered well over following day. He's not my bird but I feel your bond with each other too. 

I know raptors don't see us the way dogs or cats do, but there is sometimes in some bird, a bond between them and the falconer...

Good to hear it hasn't disheartened you and your still flying him mate


----------



## Pioneer

PS your close up shots of Kane last season were fantastic, wings out and the one from the back. Will you be taking similar shots this year on a sunny day (fingers crossed...)?


----------



## hawksport

Pioneer said:


> PS your close up shots of Kane last season were fantastic, wings out and the one from the back. Will you be taking similar shots this year on a sunny day (fingers crossed...)?


some from today


----------



## hawksport

Last ones before the battery died


----------



## hawksport

A video from the other day

MyMovie_zpsab466153.mp4 video by hawksport1964 - Photobucket

After flying so well again the next day he went awol again. He hadn't gone too far but it was dark before I was sure I had pin pointed him down to one or two fields. Because he was close to the motorway I was worried he would use the lights to move in the night so had to sleep in the car and keep checking the signal through the night. I picked him up at first light and when I weighed him at home he was about 4oz over what he should of been down to so he had made a kill. I'm not sure why he keeps doing this, he should be lure bound by now meaning he won't go off and hunt. If he carries on I might have to rethink my plans for him

This map shows how I track him. Each place I scan from I give a name, mark it on google earth and make a note of signal strength and direction. He was halfway between the BMW and bus stop markers


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Great video, sorry to hear he went awol again, and you had another rotten worrying night. Hope you can get him sorted.


----------



## Pioneer

Sorry to hear about this mate, must be have been a real nightmare, especially to keep happening. He seems to have perfected becoming a hunter!

I've subsequently found out that the return of the 'signal' I posted earlier last month about was coming from a business site! It's laborious and heartache enough tracking through regular telemetry, but you'd think for almost a grand's worth of kit, companies would have been able to make a much more GPS precision transmitter by 2012?!

What's your plans gonna be for Kane mate?


----------



## hawksport

The plan is to give him single easy flights to the lure and crop him up each time to try and convince him the lure is the best thing to catch. It will be boring but long term it should pay off


----------



## DKDREAM

I admire your skill and training with Kane I enjoy reading this thread. How long will he live? I know its a strange question.


----------



## hawksport

As long as nothing goes wrong he should live for about 25 years, but flying is a dangerous thing


----------



## Firedog

Just read all this and have found it totally fascinating,i will be back for more.


----------



## Pioneer

Good plan. His self hunting urges are very strong, and he seems quite a capable hunter too which makes it more difficult to dissuade him. 

The short duration lure work might help. Keep us posted. I'm trying to turn a hunter to a lure bound bird too!


----------



## dobermummy

Hows kane?


----------



## hawksport

This is the post i always knew i might have to make one day. Flying that fast is high risk.
Kane was killed when he hit a wall between 2 factory units. A crow he was flying used them for cover and flipped over the wall, Kane was going to fast and couldnt pull up in time


----------



## x PIXIE x

A post I know would have been hard to write, I am so sorry to hear about Kane. The bond you shared was so strong and its very sad news. Thinking of you. 

Fly high over the bridge Kane xxx


----------



## dobermummy

hawksport said:


> This is the post i always knew i might have to make one day. Flying that fast is high risk.
> Kane was killed when he hit a wall between 2 factory units. A crow he was flying used them for cover and flipped over the wall, Kane was going to fast and couldnt pull up in time


*hugs*

Xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Hawksport I am so so sorry, working so close with him and having a special bond it must be so hard to lose him especially like this.

RIP Kane taken far too young.


----------



## Amy-manycats

I'm sorry, too soon


----------



## tattoogirl73

i'm so sorry for your loss. (((hugs))) RIP kane, fly with the angels


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> This is the post i always knew i might have to make one day. Flying that fast is high risk.
> Kane was killed when he hit a wall between 2 factory units. A crow he was flying used them for cover and flipped over the wall, Kane was going to fast and couldnt pull up in time


OMG I'm so sorry!!!
I was reading though this thread, enjoying the pictures and was completely NOT expecting this post!! Had to read it a few times just to get it to register! 
I'm sorry...


----------



## DKDREAM

I am so sorry HS Kane was a beautiful bird. It must be so hard when you train a bird and then lose it, I am sorry 

Fly Free Kane


----------



## Nicki85

Sorry for your loss- you did all you could to give him a long, successful flying life.


----------



## Paul Dunham

Sorry to hear of your tragedy.. As you know there's any number of dangers when flying birds of prey.. At least you gave him a good quality of life and flew him free unlike like many owners who leave their birds sat on perches or left in aviaries all their lives...


----------



## Pioneer

Mate really sorry to read of your loss. You must be gutted!

He was a beauty and you were a very responsible falconer with him. Sometimes it's just the way it is. You did everything by the book and ultimately it's one of those things you couldn't avoid. 

Hope you find peace in this mate....


----------

